
Evernote to End Support for Clearly, Evernote for Pebble, and Versions of Skitch - DiabloD3
https://blog.evernote.com/blog/2015/12/17/evernote-to-end-support-for-clearly-evernote-for-pebble-and-versions-of-skitch/
======
stephenr
How many of these product buyout and eventual shutdown's do we need to have
before people _stop_ getting all excited and giddy when a company is bought
out.

------
zimpenfish
That's annoying. Evernote doesn't have the actually useful bits of Skitch (iOS
photo editing, annotating maps, annotating web pages, etc.)

